# Devon & Cornwall - Start the Year SUNDAY 07 MARCH



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone.

Many of us still haven't actually met yet so I thought I'd start the year with a little drive around the South Hams and lunch at Start Bay.

Here's what's on offer:

*WHEN:* Not set in stone yet so please choose from
Saturday 27 Feb
Sunday 28 Feb
Saturday 06 March
Sunday 07 March

*MEETING POINT:*
King George Playing Fields car park on Haye Road South, Elburton, Plymouth.
Lat 50° 21' 50" N
Long 04° 03' 52" W

*TIME:*
0930 for departure at 1000 prompt

*ROUTE:*
Follow A379 via Brixton, Yealmpton, Modbury, Aveton Gifford (re-group point) and Churchstow.

Turn onto A381 and head for Halwell.

Turn onto A3122 (B3207 on older maps) and head towards Dartmouth.

Turn onto A379 and follow via Stoke Fleming, Blackpool Sands (re-group point), Streete and along Slapton Ley to Torcross.









Torcross is a small village at the southern end of Slapton Sands, a narrow strip of coastal road and shingle beach separating Slapton Ley from Start Bay. It is now well known as the beach where many lives were lost during rehearsals for the D-Day landings in 1944 and there is a memorial tank, which was recovered from the sea. Slapton Ley is freshwater lake forming part of a nature reserve and is popular with bird watchers. Storms frequently cause damage and nearby Hallsands was destroyed by a storm in 1917, with just a few ruined cottages remaining.

Stop for lunch and natter at the Start Bay Inn http://www.startbayinn.co.uk

Time after lunch for a stroll to look around the area.

Return to Plymouth via A379 and Kingsbridge and retracing part of the outward route.

Here is the route on Google Maps: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?client ... 08647&z=12

I realise that for some people the start and finish points will be a little "awkward" because of where they live but there are always options such as joining us somewhere along the route or even simply meeting us for lunch.

In offering a choice of dates there may not be consensus so I'll make the final decision to suit the majority of people.

We'll be traveling in convoy as best we can but will inevitably get split up. Rather than those at the front driving slowly 'waiting' for people to catch up, or making those at the back feel the need to take unnecessary risks to keep up, I've identified two specific re-grouping points and obviously the lunch stop is a third. This also allows people to drive at their own pace in the knowledge that we will all meet up at the specific points.

We do need to be a bit cute about lunch. The start Bay Inn do not take bookings and its a popular destination. In order that we can all eat at the same time we need to be there around 1130 which is when they start serving food. The start time and route should allow us to achieve that.

So, hope you like the idea, now get your names down on the list:

1. brittan
2. j8keith
3. 
4. jbell 
5. James GoaTTes 
6. T3RBO 
7. playboy711
8. paulnlowe
9. Redscouse & Kai 
10. andy55070
11. NJBTT


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian,
Thanks for the e-mail, all dates look free for us so we can fit in with everyone else. Even in the rain it should be an enjoyable drive.
regards,
Keith


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thought you'd be one of the first to join Keith. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

To let you in on a secret though . . . . I haven't ordered rain :!:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just fog, and a howling wind.....

:wink:


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi brian

I'm sorry to say I can only make Sunday the 21st Feb not the two weekends you mention

all the best

nigel


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

What no rain :roll: do you mean that i will have to wash the car :!: :!:


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Brian

Can do Sunday 28th or the weekend in March as these days don't clash with 6 nations games  
Please can you organise heavy rain for the day beofre the event so that we can avoid washing the cars?

Looking forward to meeting up again, some lovely scenery esp around Blackpool Sands and Slapton. Have you taken out of mortgage so we can group park and pee at the sands?

cheers

Stewart


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

OeTT said:


> Can do Sunday 28th or the weekend in March as these days don't clash with 6 nations games


Me too



OeTT said:


> Please can you organise heavy rain for the day beofre the event so that we can avoid washing the cars?


I will wash my car :lol:


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Hey Brian

I can only do Sunday 7th March. Sorry I can't be more flexible.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nigel - Sorry, next time I hope

Stewart and Jon - added to the list with note for not 27 Feb

James -  I wasn't expecting anyone to come from so far away but you're added to the list with note for 07 March only.

I'd assumed that they didn't charge at the Blackpool Sands car park in the off season. If they do then we'll give that one a miss and I'll nominate another re-group point or we'll just crack on to Torcross.

Now, who else? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Stewart --- each car could come equiped with a bucket :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Hey Brian.

I know is a long way - but I can stay with my mate Adrian in Taunton the night before and head down to Elburton in the morning. He'll want to be my passenger again in case you need to know.

Plus the roads you got around you are stunning, so more than willing to make the trip. 

Keith - nice to see your signed up. Will be good to see you again.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Brian

had a quick look on the Blackpool Sands website but they don't give much away

"costs vary throughout the year and can be obtained by calling the Blackpool Sands information line on 01803 770606"

Itmight be worth giving them a ring to see if they'll do a deal and/or photo opportunity ?

cheers
Stewart


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Having some bits done over a few weekends but hopefully should be okay for either dates


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

like rob, car is being played with but if she's ready i can do any sunday,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

James: Still impressed that you are prepared to make the effort and be good to meet again after the Moor Tour. 

Stewart: I had only intended to use Blackpool Sands as a re-group site but the idea :idea: of a photo call is worth investigating. I'll give them a call and see if I can sort something. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Robb and Luis: You are both on the list now so no excuses. I'm intrigued now to see what you both have been having done to your cars. Look forward to meeting you both. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

if i told you what i have,you wouldn't believe me!

im looking forward to this the wife might be driving my bros tt so i might me x2 tt's


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OK, don't tell me and I'll believe you.

An extra TT? Sounds good to me.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Has a date been decided upon yet :?: 
I don't want wash my car twice, it might biodegrade.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, I was just about to post it up.

The date will be *07 March 2010* as that accords with the availability of everyone who so far wants to come along.

That's 3 weeks away Keith so at least THREE car washes.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

brittan said:


> Yes, I was just about to post it up.
> 
> The date will be *07 March 2010* as that accords with the availability of everyone who so far wants to come along.
> 
> That's 3 weeks away Keith so at least THREE car washes.


THREE washes, that will be 2011 then 

See you there, looking forward to meeting up again

Stewart (and possibly, Cathy)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for that, the 7th is now marked in my diary. Three washes :!: :!: :!: , thats a tall order.
Had to put a new set of tyres on yesterday the previous set had got down to 3mm, trying Bridgestones this time, I managed nearly 17000 miles out of the P6000s.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Brian, New one here, would like to join you all 07/03. Be nice to meet fellow TT fanatics. 

Paul (Torpoint)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Welcome along. You're added to the list now. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

hi all,
have just started read this thread,i am new to the TT scene, have pusrchased a 3.2 dsg roadster 2004 and live in Taunton Somerset would like to come and meet you guys ,just tell me where and when 
Andy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Andy,

Welcome along to the meet, you are added to the list. All the where and when information is in the first post of the thread.

If you need any additional information just ask. 

Brian


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Brian

Its 4 hours 30 odd mins away from me, but i MIGHT be coming down to this one myself. My friend Kai who is coming to Italy lives down in Devon and he has offered to put me up for the weekend if i come down. So i will let you know a little nearer to the time 

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Paul,

OK, sounds good to me. As you probably know, Kai is going to join us for lunch at the Start Bay Inn so up to you whether you do that or come along for the drive as well.

Decision nearer the time is fine as there is no booking for lunch; we just need to get there on time so hope you'll be able to keep up. :wink:

Brian


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The list is growing, looks like we're going to have a convoy. 8) 8) 8) 
Just don't tell the "smokies" :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Only 8 days to go so would anyone else like to join us? 

I've written a short route description so if anyone wants a copy in advance of the meet just drop me a PM with an email address. I'll have copies to hand out at the start of the meet.

Also if you have PMRs please bring them along so that we can chat during the drive. I'll have at least two spare ones for those who don't have them - could be 3 spares if I can find the right size hammer to fix the duff one.

Brian


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Only 8 days to go  
Better get on with the car washing


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi brian

we've had a change of plan down here

fingers crossed next sunday is free now

let you know later in the week but put me on the list please

cheers

nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's good news Nigel, you're on the list.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Brian,

Stick me and Kai down for defo's 

I am coming down to Kai's for the weekend, so i will be available for your little tour along with Kai as my passenger.

Look forward to seeing you all then 

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nice one Paul. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

List amended.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Looking forward to the weekend and meeting up with you all.

Tomorrow is TT cleaning day  and boy does it need a clean right now.

*Brian -* Have you got stickers made up again? Looks a great route and can't wait to cruise along the Slapton Ley. Lastly, do the playing fields in Elburton have a postcode?

Speak soon.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, no stickers this time James as it is not a long weekend TTour.

The best postcode I can find is PL9 8HR. That will take you to Haye Road. The playing fields are on the East side of Haye Road approx 300m from its junction with the A379 .

Looking forward to meeting everyone too and the long range weather forecast looks encouraging.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

James don't put me to shame with the cleaning, I will not be able to do much before Saturday, cars going in for a cambelt change on Friday plus a couple of other bits.
Keith.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

I probably shouldn't tell you that i'm getting mine valeted inside and out! 

Will be good to see you again. Is your better half coming along too? lol


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Valeted :!:    
Whats wrong with standing outside with a bucket of car wash, getting hypothermia along with frostbite and doing it yourself.  Youngsters today :roll: 
Yes Penny will be coming with me on Sunday, look forward to seeing you again.
Keith.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Whats wrong with having it valeted - as my Dad taught me "Why buy a dog and bark yourself"  haha!


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I will be joining you for the meet on Sunday, however I will properly meet you Halwell as I am travelling from Taunton, look forward to meeting you all.
I will be bringing along VCDS and my lap top if anybody wants a scan or and adjustments made.

Andy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right Guys and Gals, see you on Sunday, about to head off to travel down as im down there for the weekend, will take me nearly 5 hours just to get there :lol:

Cya bright and early on Sunday 

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good Morning everyone.

Just a quick reminder that the start time for tomorrow is 0930 for a prompt get away at 1000.

The sunshine I ordered looks like it will turn up on time but the delivery may still be a little short on temperature.

Don't forget:

Please arrive with at least half a tank of fuel.
If you have PMR radios please bring them along. I will have 3 spare ones.
I will have route instructions to give out.

Looking forward to meeting you all either again or for the first time. 

Brian


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi brian

thanks for the reminder

i'll definitely be there tomorrow

see you then

cheers

nigel


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Afraid I'm going to have to give my apologies for tomorrow... not been well for last few weeks and still not recovered

Sorry, but hope you all have a great day


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Have a good meet lads. Post plenty of photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

See you all tomorrow, Brian, you better pm me your mobile, just in case I am held up, or, knowing me, lost. 

Paul 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Afraid I'm going to have to give my apologies for tomorrow... not been well for last few weeks and still not recovered
> 
> Sorry, but hope you all have a great day


Sorry to hear that Robb, hope you get fully recovered soon.

Brian


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Have a good meet lads. Post plenty of photos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dec, I'm sure there'll be someone there with a camera or two . . . . .


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

paulnlowe said:


> See you all tomorrow, Brian, you better pm me your mobile, just in case I am held up, or, knowing me, lost.
> 
> Paul 8)


Hmmm, you get confused when you cross the river eh Paul? :roll:

PM sent.

Brian


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Brian,
Another enjoyable drive around the counties lanes, good to meet friends old and new.    
I am sure next time you will be able to organize a bit of heat as well. :lol: 
Keith.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Fully agree with Keith, excellent day, nice people and food. That was my first cruise with the TT and it was a pleasure. Once again thanks Brian, and thanks to all who supported it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Look forward to the next outing.

Paul 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came along today from both far and near.

It was great to meet people, both previous acquaintances and new faces.

Special mention must go to David and Kate who emailed me yesterday asking to come along to see what the TTOC is about. Hopefully they are by now signed up new members of the club. We'll get some more miles on that V6 now David.

If you had a survey form I'd love to have your replies as I think that will help guide me to arrange the sort of meets you want. You could scan the form or just email the replies against the question numbers to [email protected]

Hopefully the next meet won't be marked by a bone chilling sea "breeze".

Brian


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Another great day, superb route and stunning scenery. Well worth the trip down.

*KEITH & PENNY:* Lovely to see you both again. Keep in touch.

Thanks again Brian.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Well done brian for organising another great cruise

it was a pleasure to meet friends old and new

cheers

nigel


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Brian for organising a nice meet and i enjoyed it, although on the chilly side at times :lol:

Nice to meet some new faces, dont know if i will see some of those faces again as i live so far away, but hopefully i will see some of you at the evenTT10 later in the year, or some other events.

My nice days driving was RUINED when i set off for home, i didnt even leave the county of Devon, didnt even get as far as Exeter and my rear tyre went......... well something along the lines of ..... BANG!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

So as i post this at nearly 1am, i have only just arrived home, on the back of a break down trucj [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the tyre problem Paul; not the best way to end the day. :x

I expect that you'll be checking the rest of the tyres now before Italy.


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

hi all,
once again thanks to brian for organising the meet,as it was my first meet i enjoyed meeting you all and hope there will be more to come,hopefully a bit warmer next time so i can get the roof down,
Andy


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to read of your mishap Paul, and your very long trip home, hope all is now sorted.
Keith.


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul, one word for ya.... Unlucky! But I'm relieved you got home safely.

Brian, Thanks for an enjoyable meet. It was great to meet a few of you local TT'ers. And I enjoyed the scenic route (was so glad I wasn't driving so I enjoyed the views more). Good food too. 

I've got a few things going on this week, so the photos won't be processed just yet.

But here's one for now.


L8rs chaps.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent photo Kai, looking forward to seeing the rest. 

Cheers for now.

Paul 8)


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2009)

Here you go chaps.

Flickr: Devon & Cornwall TT Meet - March 2010
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bravotek/sets/72157623487259937/


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Great pics Kai. Very impressed.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Very good pictures Kai.

Given the wind chill factor I'm surprised that you got so many!

Thanks for posting them.

Brian


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Kai, superb pictures, you must let me know how to upload photos to the forum. 

Thanks once again

Paul 8)


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the praise.

Paul, you could upload photos directly to the forum by using the 'Upload Attachment' tab when you post a reply.
Only snag is that you must reduce the dimensions and keep the file size below 256kb.

I'm rubbish at explaining stuff in words, so its a bit difficult for me to tell you how to do the above if you didn't understand.

The alternative is for you to go onto Photobucket or Flickr, sign up for an account, then upload your photos there, then post links to your photos on the forum here.

Hope that helps mate.

Kai


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brilliant photos Kai, if these are a sample of what we can expect on the trip we are really in for a treat.
It was good to meet you,
regards,
Keith.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Kai, many thanks for info. See you again on one of our cruisies no doubt. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Cheers once again.
Paul


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

HI Guys
Whens the next Devon & Cornwall meet so i can put it down in the diary.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Steve,

There is no date set at the moment so keep an eye on the Events section.

In the meantime I'll add you to the list of people that get PM updates of local events.

Where abouts in Cornwall are you?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Brian,
Thanks to add me to the list, im in Newquay.

Cheers
Steve


----------

